# Still have a couple of spots on a bow lease



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

We have 3800 acres a couple of miles west of Fort McKavett. The lease is protein fed for most of the year and there are some livestock. The fee is 1750 plus protein for the year with no spring turkey.

The following link will have some more information.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75125


----------



## nowsthetime (Apr 4, 2009)

I am interested in a good bow lease but could not access the website listed above. I am unfamiliar with Fort McKavett but would love to hear what you have to offer. I can be reached at [email protected] and would appreciate any information you can provide.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry guys but the lease is full at this time, we usually have a couple of openings each year for one reason or another. I will post up next spring as to the openings for that year. Thanks


----------

